# monthly out goings



## linwood1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi

I am wondering if anyone could give me an estimate of the yearly running cost of a home in Paphos.

We are looking to rent a 4 bed villa. We will be running air con, heating, cooking, we will need a uk tv box, internet connection, mobile phone, water, gas, electric, council tax etc etc.

I would be so grateful if anyone could tell me the cost of these or just a monthly figure.

TIA


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Rent for 4 bedroom villa on average: 600-800 euros / month. (My wife and I are in a 3 bedroom).
Electric: 180-250 euros every 2 months.
Internet: 30-45 euros per month.
Mobile: Entirely depends on what package you get. I have 150 minutes, 150 SMS, 500mb internet and its 19 euros per month.
Gas: Most houses here don't have Gas Cookers, nor Gas Central heating. We spend about 30-40 euros a month on Gas Canisters for our Gas Heaters in the Winter.
Council Tax: There isn't really, most communal fees are covered within the rent. There is a yearly community charge that we pay, which varies from village to village. I think ours its 160 euros this year.
Water: 8-12 euros a month if even that.
TV Package for UK TV Box: 15-30 euros a month depending on which provider you use.
Petrol: Entirely depends on your useage. I get through 1 tank a month. 55 liters. Its 1.22 / liter roughly right now for Petrol. 1.18 for Diesel.
Road Tax: Depends on engine size. Anything under 2.0 is quite cheap. Less than 300/year.
Food: For me, my wife and two cats, our food bill is about 400 euros a month.
Insurance: For immigration purposes, you are required to have a minimum level of health insurance. Its around 200 euros a year. My car insurance is 450 euros a year fully comprehensive. 

I keep detailed financial records, and for the period of September 1st 2014 until September 1st 2015, my BASIC expenses (which include all of the above) came to 18200 euros.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Rent for 4 bedroom villa on average: 600-800 euros / month. (My wife and I are in a 3 bedroom).
> Electric: 180-250 euros every 2 months.
> Internet: 30-45 euros per month.
> Mobile: Entirely depends on what package you get. I have 150 minutes, 150 SMS, 500mb internet and its 19 euros per month.
> ...


We have a 3 bed Bungalow. 600 € per month.

We pay 110 € per two months electricity.

The council tax is as Zach say a landlord problem.

Refuse is paid by us, for us 108 p.a.

There can be a cemetery tax depending on where you will live. Our is 60€ p.a. even if I dont pay it.

Our food bill for 2 + 37 kg dog who eats raw food under 400 per month

Our mobile bill is under 10 € per month per person

depending on heating there will be an extra cost in winter. This year we have invested in a wood stove and I calculate 100 € per month for firewood if we get a cold winter.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

The council tax is as Zach say a landlord problem.

Not so - our landlord does not pay our community charge or refuse - it is for us to pay.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

southcoastlady said:


> The council tax is as Zach say a landlord problem.
> 
> Not so - our landlord does not pay our community charge or refuse - it is for us to pay.


It depends on your rental contract. In some case the landlord pays in other cases it is up to the renter. 
So its always best to check who pays according to the contract.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It depends on your rental contract. In some case the landlord pays in other cases it is up to the renter.
> So its always best to check who pays according to the contract.


Ours is the responsibility of the Landlord. 

Actually, when my Landlord and I first went to the Polis Municipality to have the water put in my name, I was told that the community charge must be in the name of the owner of the property, but it was normal for the refuse element of the charge to be passed on by the Lanlord to a tenant.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Ours is the responsibility of the Landlord.
> 
> Actually, when my Landlord and I first went to the Polis Municipality to have the water put in my name, I was told that the community charge must be in the name of the owner of the property, but it was normal for the refuse element of the charge to be passed on by the Lanlord to a tenant.


Having very good insight in our council, it is important to find out so different fees is really paid despite what is in the contract.

Our council now go to court with unpaid bills.

Water, they hunt tenant whatever said in the contract
Refuse the same
Cemetery tax the same

Council tax always property owner responsible whatever written.
Rental tax if the council charge, always owner


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Our landlord pays for Water, Rates,Refuse. We only pay rent and electricity. Inclusive in the rent is a maintenace fee.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Our landlord pays for Water, Rates,Refuse. We only pay rent and electricity. Inclusive in the rent is a maintenace fee.


Just curious, what is the maintenance fee for?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Just curious, what is the maintenance fee for?


Internal lights,cleaners,swimming pool up keep and cleaning, gardening etc.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Internal lights,cleaners,swimming pool up keep and cleaning, gardening etc.


Nice landlord. Our contract state that landlord should pay for all appliances that break down but he tried a while ago to change that to us paying all and a rent raise. When we cancelled the contract he changed his mind


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Nice landlord. Our contract state that landlord should pay for all appliances that break down but he tried a while ago to change that to us paying all and a rent raise. When we cancelled the contract he changed his mind


Hmm sounds like he was trying it on Anders.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Hmm sounds like he was trying it on Anders.


Yes ofc. He lives in South Africa, has never been here, never seen the house.


----------



## jebadad (Feb 14, 2010)

What are wages for low skilled workers like? How much do you pay for a cleaner, home helpe, gardener etc.?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

jebadad said:


> What are wages for low skilled workers like? How much do you pay for a cleaner, home helpe, gardener etc.?


We have friends where both father and son work with a garden center company, one of the biggest in Cyprus. The work six days a week hard work. They earn 700 € per month, no social contributions. They don't dare to complain, if they want to keep the work. Cleaners often earn less.

Horrible


----------



## Jessiemou (Sep 16, 2015)

the rubbish, water and refuse is the tenants responsibility (in tenants or owners name subject to agreement), sewerage is dependable. communal fees are usually inclusive of rent


----------

